# why are there so many hotels in Dubai?



## Deira

Latest numbers indicate that Dubai has around 600 hotels in total. How in the world do they fill up all the rooms? I don't get it?

Even a much larger city like New York has less then 500 hotels, and New York gets about 50 million visitors a year, t doesn't make sense how Dubai fills those hotel rooms with only 15 millions visitors.


----------



## vantage

The good hotels have close to 100% occupancy.
Not sure about others.

Some even have OVER 100% occupancy! (they know what percentage don't turn up, etc. so over-book)

20,000,000 visitors a year.
Average stay? conservatively 3 days
60,000,000 nights
say, average 150 rooms per hotel?
90,000 rooms 
90,000 rooms x 365 = 32,800,000 nights available....

VERY simplistic - many will stay with friends, many will double up, my averages may be way off, and there are distinct hotspots across the year, but the numbers are fairly astonishing..


----------



## ziokendo

Deira said:


> Even a much larger city like New York has less then 500 hotels, and New York gets about 50 million visitors a year, t doesn't make sense how Dubai fills those hotel rooms with only 15 millions visitors


Are you sure about the new york figure about the hotels ?

Anyway you cannot compare, not everyone visiting new york will stay in an hotel, the offer for staying at parents, serviced apartments and neighbouring cities hotel/accomodations will be bigger there.


----------



## TallyHo

By the way, the wiki articles on hotels in Dubai and New York claims this:

Dubai: 566 hotels as of 2010, total rooms: 67,369 

New York: 245 members of the Hotel Association of New York, total rooms: 69,587


----------



## stamboy

TallyHo said:


> By the way, the wiki articles on hotels in Dubai and New York claims this:
> 
> Dubai: 566 hotels as of 2010, total rooms: 67,369
> 
> New York: 245 members of the Hotel Association of New York, total rooms: 69,587


Are there non-members?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Because all the local guys go stay at hotels to stay with their gf's when they want away from their wife? It seems culturally an unwritten rule here that more then one wife is frowned upon but four gfs is just fine.


----------



## Deira

^ I dont think it is the local guys to be honest, its mostly the non local guys who do that, like Indians, Lebenase, Europeans etc..

local guys do stay in hotels, but it is mostly with their wives, yes they may have 4 wives, but the (girlfriend) culture is frowned upon here


----------



## TallyHo

Err....

When were you last in Dubai?

Locals are among the biggest patrons of prostitutes.



Deira said:


> ^ I dont think it is the local guys to be honest, its mostly the non local guys who do that, like Indians, Lebenase, Europeans etc..
> 
> local guys do stay in hotels, but it is mostly with their wives, yes they may have 4 wives, but the (girlfriend) culture is frowned upon here


----------



## Deira

^ prove it

lets face it, a local guy would probably go to Europe and get a highclass one if we wanted one, they wont go for the cheap third world country ones that come to Dubai from China or ex soveit union countries, most of the these ones are for the expats


----------



## IzzyBella

Europe does not equal high class. 

New QOTD: You can buy a "high class" escort but you still can't buy class.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Deira said:


> ^ prove it
> 
> lets face it, a local guy would probably go to Europe and get a highclass one if we wanted one, they wont go for the cheap third world country ones that come to Dubai from China or ex soveit union countries, most of the these ones are for the expats


some deep thoughts floating around here...felt compelled to participate.

I am a PMp certified guy for a long time, yes they do issue certificates for that, ask anyone LOL. Locals would not go to Europe seeking highclass heels as apparently the models don't know the word "Habibe"which puts any potential deal off.You gotta know what your customer likes LOL 

And na na nah ...they would go for anybody as any man would.


----------



## TallyHo

I laughed.

Prostitutes in Dubai come in all forms and shapes. Apparently the most expensive are the Iranians, highly popular among locals. And yes, they can be stunning.

Why are you so insistent that locals don't frequent prostitutes?

There's a flourishing prostitution scene in Dubai. It would be easy for the authorities to crack down on it, but they don't beyond the token raids. Why?

Because the local boys like their share of the prostitutes as much as anyone else. Of all the expat groups it's the Westerners that frequent prostitutes the least. 

Oh, I noticed you said 'we'. You're a local? If so, go down to Bur Dubai/Deira at certain hours and look for the locals in their white Land Cruisers outside certain hotels. You'll find the proof you need. 

By the way, do you also claim that locals don't drink alcohol in the bars? 





Deira said:


> ^ prove it
> 
> lets face it, a local guy would probably go to Europe and get a highclass one if we wanted one, they wont go for the cheap third world country ones that come to Dubai from China or ex soveit union countries, most of the these ones are for the expats


----------



## Deira

for those saying local guys are engaging in prostitution, show me one local who are is these clubs in this documentary: 




the documentary clearly says that the people involved in prostitution are mostly the millions bachelor expat community. 

I am not denying locals may also engage, but their number is far far smaller then said. Also dont forget that many desperate Saudis might also come here, who may look like locals.


----------



## pamela0810

Keeping the topic of prostitution aside, I don't see why there would be any problems with Dubai having too many hotels. The Leaders have a very clear vision, they want to make Dubai an international hub for tourism and business, a key gateway city in the Middle East and everyone that travels, needs a hotel room to sleep in at one point or another. Not to mention, with it's bide for Expo 2020, Dubai needs to be able to accommodate the increase in visitor traffic.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Deira said:


> for those saying local guys are engaging in prostitution, show me one local who are is these clubs in this documentary: Dubai's Night Secrets: Prostitution and Sex Trafficking - YouTube
> 
> *the documentary clearly says that the people involved in prostitution are mostly the millions bachelor expat community. *
> 
> I am not denying locals may also engage, but their number is far far smaller then said. Also dont forget that many desperate Saudis might also come here, who may look like locals.


The fact that you can not see a man on a kandoora engaging with a prostitute in this 10 minute documentary hardly proves anything. And in a country where 90% of the population is made up of expats, of course you can expect those percentages to be reflected on the prostitutes clientele. Just in the same way 90% of the clientele of Choithrams are expats....does that mean locals do not go to the supermarket because they do not have a need for it? Erm, no.

Anyway, very interesting documentary. I met someone recently who used to work for the Burj Al Arab, and told me about the wild parties that often take place there, and how the clients hire dozens of prostitutes to entertain their guests, and once she met a 15 year old Moroccan prostitute. When she handed back her passport (they make copies of the passports of all the hotel visitors and send them to immigration!) and walked her to the suite where her client was, she asked her why is she doing this (prostituting herself). Her reply? 'Why not? Is just a job. I probably make in one night what you make in one month. Is just a job'.


----------



## husaa003334

pamela0810 said:


> Keeping the topic of prostitution aside, I don't see why there would be any problems with Dubai having too many hotels. The Leaders have a very clear vision, they want to make Dubai an international hub for tourism and business, a key gateway city in the Middle East and everyone that travels, needs a hotel room to sleep in at one point or another. Not to mention, with it's bide for Expo 2020, Dubai needs to be able to accommodate the increase in visitor traffic.



i do agree with your thought 100%. 

short views will have problem. 

 HAME


----------



## Gavtek

Did you do a search on the word "prostitution"?


----------



## husaa003334

why should i


----------



## Gavtek

How else could you have found a 16 month old thread containing no other words that would give you such a specific search filter result?


----------



## londonmandan

n00bs :rolleyes2:


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Jesus wept.

Although probably not in Saudi :noidea:


----------



## Stevesolar

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Jesus wept.
> 
> Although probably not in Saudi :noidea:


Actually they appear to be located in Jubail, Saudi Arabia!


----------

